# Bad Religion, Itchy - Munich 2017



## Milky (Jul 27, 2017)

Bad Religion was playing with support band Itchy in Munich Ton Halle on July 17th.


Bad Religion

1






2






3






All the other photos: Bad Religion – ABSE Photography

Itchy

4






5






6






All the other photos: Itchy – ABSE Photography


----------



## Braineack (Jul 27, 2017)

BR is one of my all-time favorite bands.  Great shots.


----------



## Dragster3 (Jul 27, 2017)

Killer...I don't think I've ever taken a pic at at punk show, always been way too hammered...maybe now that I'm older.

Sent from my RS988 using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## Milky (Sep 12, 2017)

thanks guys.
SOme of the best pictures are from punk shows.... and some of them I was pretty hamered too


----------



## Derrel (Sep 12, 2017)

Good photos.!!


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Sep 24, 2017)

You got some great ones there!


----------



## Milky (Oct 2, 2017)

thanks to both of you


----------

